# peterborough show



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi to all members,
we are looking forward to the peterborough show and to meet all of you, unfortunately we had already booked before we joined the mhf, and we are rallying with the arve, but we will come to see you all. same goes for all the shows this year, never mind next year we will be rallying with the mhf.

lets hope the weather stays good!  

ruth & tony


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

We can't make the weekend rally but are hoping to make a day visit, we will try to call in on the MHF area to say hello if possible. Does anyone know what the day parking facilities are like, we are unsure as to whether we should come in the motorhome or use the car ????


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi winniebagotony

Look forward to meeting you at the shows.

Hi brisey

Please try to call in on us, it will be nice to see you again. Sorry I don't know about the parking but I'm sure someone will answer before too long.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ruth & Tony

Look out for me, no doubt i'll be milling round the arve section trying to be nosey...


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Snelly
cant miss that rig of yours its the dogs wassername
dont worry if you dont find me i'll find you
Tony


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tony ....just a thought....how about getting the MHFers together for a fridge fitting party! :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi All
> 
> We can't make the weekend rally but are hoping to make a day visit, we will try to call in on the MHF area to say hello if possible. Does anyone know what the day parking facilities are like, we are unsure as to whether we should come in the motorhome or use the car ????


Hi Brisey,

The day parking facilities are quite good, and ample access to park the MH. You will be guided in by stewards to the parking area, then walk across to the ticket kiosks. You will probably be signposted in, onto the Fletton/Orton Parkways from the A1(M).

See you there,

Jock.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Linda 
what a great idea we could crack a bottle of bubbly over the fridge
any excuse is good enough for me  
Tony


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi All
> 
> We can't make the weekend rally but are hoping to make a day visit, we will try to call in on the MHF area to say hello if possible. Does anyone know what the day parking facilities are like, we are unsure as to whether we should come in the motorhome or use the car ????


Hi Brisey, the car parks are actually large grass fields and the stewards park you in rows.

They are generally dry, you don't get stuck unless it has been raining for a couple of days! Usually all the motorhomes are quite close to each other so perhaps there is an area reserved for motorhome parking, i'm not sure. Either way, bring the motorhome, its more fun, you get to sit down for a rest if you need it and you can see if any bits you buy fit before you get home!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

